# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung >  Das Ende meiner mittel Thailand Reise

## frank_rt

*
Urlaubs Ende.
Der Weckruf den man nicht erwartet hat, FIRE
 Raus aus dem Bett, rein in die Klamotten und erst einmal die Neugierde befriedigen. Da alles im Nachbargebäude Geschah und ich nur schnell auf dem Flur geschaut hatte, packte ich erst schnell den Koffer und schaute aus dem Fenster.
Danach nahm ich dann die Kamera und machte die Bilder. Und dann ging es erst einmal zum Sammeln in die Lobby. Das Haus ist Innen total zerstört, und ob das Gebäude noch in Ordnung ist kann ich nicht sagen.
























Ich wollte das zusammen mit dem Reisebericht machen, aber jetzt habe ich mehr Zeit



*

----------


## Enrico

Feuer wünscht man sich nun wirklich nicht, hier muss es heute Nacht auch gebrannt haben. Stall mit 70 Kälbern.

----------

